# [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.



## Jarafi (27. Dezember 2019)

*[Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Muss ein Kühler immer groß und schwer sein? Mitnichten, meistens reichen auch schon preiswerte und kompakte Kühler mehr als aus. Ich habe mir für euch einen ganzen Haufen von Kühlern angesehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alpenföhn Ben Nevis*
Drei 6-mm-Heatpipes mit HDT und ein 120-mm-Lüfter mit PWM-Anschluss sind beim Ben Nevis vorhanden. Der Kühler ist nur 14 cm hoch und blockiert keine RAM-Slots. Der Lüfter ist mit zwei Klammern fixiert. Auf AMD-Systemen wird der Kühler am Retention-Modul eingehängt. Bei Intel LGA115x wird der Kühler verschraubt. Lüfter-Klammern nicht für jeden Lüfter geeignet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced*
Die größere Variante vom Ben Nevis, in der Höhe 15,9 cm hoch, vier 6-mm-Heatpipes mit HDT und ein 130-mm-PWM-Lüfter runden den Kühler ab. . Die Lüfter-Klammern nicht für jeden Lüfter geeignet. RAM-Slots werden nicht blockiert. Auf AMD-Systemen wird der Kühler am Retention-Modul eingehängt. Bei Intel LGA115x wird der Kühler verschraubt. Lüfter-Klammern nicht für jeden Lüfter geeignet. Der Kühler wurde mit dem Baugleichen Ben Nevis Advanced RGB simuliert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Arctic Freezer 12 CO*
Ein dezenter Kühler mit einer Höhe von 13 cm. Drei 6-mm-Heatpipes mit HDT und ein 92-mm-Lüfter PWM mit einer Kunststoffhalterung runden den kleinen Kühler ab. RAM-Slots bleiben frei. CPU-Kontaktfläche relativ klein. Der Lüfter hat jedoch einen Semi-Passiven-Modus, läuft erst ab 40% an. Auf einem AM4-Sockel wir der Kühler mit der Retention-Backplate verschraubt, bei Intel mit einer LGA115x-Backplate.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*InterTech Argus SU-210*
In der Höhe 15,3 cm und eine 120-mm-PWM-Lüfter, fixiert mit zwei Klammern, sowie vier  6-mm-Heatpipes mit HDT runden den Kühler ab. RAM-Slots bleiben frei. Bei AMD-Systemen wird der Kühler einfach am Retention-Modul eingehängt. Bei LGA115x einfach mit eine Kunststoffrahmen, Push-Pins und der AMD-Halterung an dem Kunststoffrahmen eingehängt. Lüfterklammern nicht für jeden Lüfter geeignet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Cryorig M9 Plus*
Mit einer Höhe von 12,5 cm sehr kompakt, drei 6-mm-Heatpipes und eine Bodenplatte runden den Kühler ab. Zwei 92-mm-PWM-Lüfter sorgen für Frischluft, fixiert mit zwei Klammern und die RAM-Slots bleiben frei. Zudem Vernickelung bei der Bodenplatte und den Heatpipes. Kühler wir bei AMD und Intel verschraubt mit dem Zubehör. Ich habe auch die normalen M9i und M9a simuliert mit einem Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*be quiet! Pure Rock Slim*
Der kleinste Turmkühler von be quiet! mit einer Höhe von 12,5 cm und einem 92-mm-PWM-Lüfter. Drei 6-mm-Hetapipes und eine Bodenplatte transportieren die Wärme ab, die RAM-Slots bleiben frei. Normale Lüfterklammern für 92-mm-Lüfter. Bei Intel kommt die Push-Pin-Halterung bei AMD ein Retention-Modul-Bügel für die Montage zum Einsatz. Kühler lässt bei AMD nicht mit dem Luftstrom betreiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Xilence M403*
Ein 92-mm-PWM-Lüfter der mit zwei Klammern fixiert wird und drei 6-mm-Kupferheatpipes mit HDT-Technik runden den M403 ab. In der Höhe misst der Kühler 137-mm, die RAM-Slots bleiben frei. Bei AMD wird der Kühler einfach eingehängt am Retention-Modul, bei Intel LGA115x wird der Kühler einfach mit der 115x-Backplate verschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
SilentiumPC Spartan 3 PRO RGB HE1024*
Ein RGB-100-mm-PWM-Lüfter fixiert mit zwei Klammern und einem 4-Pin-RGB-Anschluss sind am Kühler vorhanden. Vier 6-mm-Heatpipes mit HDT sorgen für den Wärmeabtransport. Mit einer Höhe von 135-mm relativ kompakt, die RAM-Slots bleiben frei. Bei Intel wird der Kühler mit Push-Pins, bei AMD mit dem Retention-Modul verklemmt. Lüfterklammern nicht für alle Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Scythe Katana 5*
13,5 cm misst der Kühler in der Höhe, ein 92-mm-PWM-lüfter wird mit zwei Klammern am Kühler fixiert, die RAM-Slots bleiben frei. Drei 6-mm-heatpipes mit Bodenplatten dienen zur Wärmeabfuhr. Bei AMD wird der Kühler am Retention-Modul eingehängt bei Intel setzt man auf Push-Pins.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Thermaltake Contact Silent 12*
Ein 120-mm-PWM-Lüfter, fixiert mit zwei Klammern sowie vier 6-mm-Heatpipes mit der HDT-Technik sorgen beim Kühler für den Wärmeabtransport. In der Höhe misst der Kühler 15,3 cm. Die RAM-Slots bleiben frei. Bei AMD wird der Kühler am Retention-Modul eingehängt, bei Intel mit einer Push-Pin-Halterung eingehängt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Cooler Master Hyper H412R PushPin*
Kleiner Kühler, nur für Intel mit Push-Pins, ein 92-mm-PWM-Lüfter sorgt für Frischluft. 13,6  misst der Kühler in der Höhe und die RAM-Slots bleiben frei. Der Lüfter ist mit zwei Kunststoffbügeln am Kühler fixiert. Vier 6-mm-Heatpipes mit HDT sorgen für CPU-Kontakt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Die Testmessungen*

Für den Kühlertest kommt ein AMD- als auch ein Intel System zum Einsatz. 
*
Das Testsystem:*
•    AMD Ryzen 5 2400G
•    MSI B450 Gaming
•    8-GB Corsair Vengeance
•    Sapphire R7 250 Ultimate
•    Seasonic Fanless 460W
•    Windows 10 64 bit

•    Intel Core i5 6500
•    ASUS Z270 Strix mATX
•    8-GB Corsair Vengeance
•    Sapphire R7 250 Ultimate
•    Seasonic Fanless 460W
•    Windows 10 64 bit

Die Temperaturmessungen finden in einem offenen Tischaufbau statt. Die Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, diese wird bei maximaler sowie einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 7-V Drehzahl betrieben. Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen 20-23°.
Nach jeweils 30 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten. Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter Vollast kommt Prime95 zum Einsatz. Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein PeakTech 8005 zum Einsatz, dieses wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt. Als Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von 23-25 dB(A). Natürlich wird die Lautstärke auch noch nach dem Gehör beurteilt.

*Kühlleistung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lautstärke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*
Fazit*

Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual!
Grundsätzlich machen alle Kühler ihren Job, sie Kühlen euren Prozessor. Dennoch gibt es natürlich Unterschiede, daher hier meine Top 3 mit den aktuellen Preisen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auf der Nummer Eins.* 
landet der Ben Nevis Advanced aus dem Hause Alpenföhn. Gute Kühlleistung, kinderleichte Montage , hohe RAM-Kompatibilität sowie eine angemessene Lautstärke. 
Auch etwas Reserven für kleines OC.

*Die Nummer Zwei* platziert sich der SilentiumPC Spartan 3 PRO RGB HE1024 für ca. 23 Euro mit einer ansteuerbaren Beleuchtung, kinderleichter Montage, guter Kühlleistung und angemessener Lautstärke.

*Die Nummer Drei* ist der relativ unbekannte InterTech Argus SU-210, kinderleichte Montage, sehr leise und einer guten Kühlleistung. Lüfterfarbe etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Schlussendlich liegt die Wahl natürlich bei euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Viel Spaß, beim kleinen Kurztest und Guten Rutsch.


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Guter Test,danke.

Guten Rutsch 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jarafi (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Danke, ebenfalls!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Kleine Korrektur:



> *Auf der Nummer.*
> Eins



Soll bestimmt anders formatiert sein ^^

Sonst wie üblich eine tolle Arbeit von dir!


----------



## Jarafi (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Danke dir!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Danke Jarafi,

schöner Test der unteren Preisklassen, über die man sonst wenig findet, Sind ein paar Exoten dabei. Allerdings ist es natürlich schwierig, Kühler  mit 120mm Lüftern sowie mit 92mm zu vergleichen. Umso erstaunter bin ich über das Abschmeiden des einen oder anderen kleinen Kraftzwerg. Es wäre jetzt zum Vergleich schön gewesen, wenn Dir Noctua auch einen der kleinen 92mm Kühler als Referenz gegeben hätte, der natürlich preislich völlig aus dem Rahmen fallen würde. Aber klein wird nicht nur aus Gründen des Preises gewählt, oft ist es die Kompatibilität.

Diese beiden würden den Vergleich noch in eine andere Richtung abrunden;
Xilence M504D ab €'*'29,51 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NH-D9L ab €'*'48,35 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Als Wunsch hätte ich gerne noch die Drehzahl der Lüfter unter 12V. damit man ungefähr ein Gefühl bekommt, ob die Lüfter für die Leistung 1500 oder 3000U/min drehen müssen. Ebenso eine Mindestanlaufspannung wäre klasse, wenn Du Dir die Mühe noch machen könntest,

Für den Preis bietet dieses Ding echt viel, werde ich mir für Budgetrechnerberatungen merken, weil er leise ist.
Inter-Tech Argus SU-210 ab €'*'16,56 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Ansonsten Danke!


----------



## Jarafi (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Danke Jarafi,
> 
> schöner Test der unteren Preisklassen, über die man sonst wenig findet, Sind ein paar Exoten dabei. Allerdings ist es natürlich schwierig, Kühler  mit 120mm Lüftern sowie mit 92mm zu vergleichen. Umso erstaunter bin ich über das Abschmeiden des einen oder anderen kleinen Kraftzwerg. Es wäre jetzt zum Vergleich schön gewesen, wenn Dir Noctua auch einen der kleinen 92mm Kühler als Referenz gegeben hätte, der natürlich preislich völlig aus dem Rahmen fallen würde. Aber klein wird nicht nur aus Gründen des Preises gewählt, oft ist es die Kompatibilität.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich Dir voll zu. Die Werte wären noch Interessant, Ich schaue, dass ich das noch messe.

Ansonsten Klar, die beiden Kühler wären auch noch Interessant.

Bei dem Inter-Tech kann man auch nichts Falsch machen. Es ist ja auch immer die Frage, was man für Anforderungen hat.

Viele Grüße


----------



## BenMei (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-KÃ¼hler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Hallo Jarafi, vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht! Da habe ich mir einige Inspiration für den nächsten Kühlerkauf holen können  Bin ja momentan auf der Suche und ziehe auch Wasserkühler in Erwägung. Dazu gibts ja auch einiges im Internet (zB Wasserkuehler Test 2020 | Die besten Wasserkuehler im Vergleich), aber real life Erfahrung ist doch immer noch am besten!


----------



## Jarafi (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Das freut mich, Danke!


----------



## der_yappi (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Immer wieder schön zu lesen oder auch bei Youtube anzukucken 

Gute Arbeit und Danke für deine Bemühungen.


----------



## Jarafi (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rolk (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Der Freezer 12 scheint mir ein bei der Sockelunterstützung modernisierter A11 zu sein. Den A11 habe ich kürzlich auf einem FX8320 verbaut, um den vorherigen Kühler für einen besseren Rechner frei zu bekommen. Zusammen mit leichtem uv hats für Prime gereicht. Ohne uv hätte das Board Prime Vollast nicht auf allen Kernen geschafft.^^

Guter Test.


----------



## Jarafi (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Der Freezer 12 scheint mir ein bei der Sockelunterstützung modernisierter A11 zu sein. Den A11 habe ich kürzlich auf einem FX8320 verbaut, um den vorherigen Kühler für einen besseren Rechner frei zu bekommen. Zusammen mit leichtem uv hats für Prime gereicht. Ohne uv hätte das Board Prime Vollast nicht auf allen Kernen geschafft.^^
> 
> Guter Test.



Naja, der Freezer 12 ist auch nicht so mein Fall. War eher vom Inter Kühler überrascht.

Danke dir.

LG


----------



## Rolk (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Der A11 lag halt noch rum. Hatte ich irgendwann mal für 5 € abgestaubt und wie gesagt, er reicht aus. Der ersetzte Doppelturmkühler darf jetzt eine moderne CPU kühlen.


----------



## Jarafi (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Klar, dann hätte ich den auch genutzt  LG


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Danke für den Test,

da ich selten 12V anlegen, wäre es natürlich für mich schöner gewesen, mal die Ergebnisse bei 50% oder bei 75% Lüftergeschwindigkeit zu haben. Magst Du dass noch ergänzen? 

Der Aufwand steigt natürlich enorm, filtert aber schnell die Kühler raus, die viel Drehzahl brauchen. So kommt der eine oder andere Leisetreter evtl im test garnicht so zur Geldung. Zumal ja eigentlich alls CPU Kühler mittlerweile 4 Pin mit PWM  haben sollten. Wann laufen die denn mal auf 100% ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*



Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> da ich selten 12V anlegen, wäre es natürlich für mich schöner gewesen, mal die Ergebnisse bei 50% oder bei 75% Lüftergeschwindigkeit zu haben. Magst Du dass noch ergänzen?


Das wäre natürlich ideal, aber dann könnte Jaraffi von vorne anfangen und die ganzen Kühlerumbauten dauern Ewigkeiten

Ich halte es darum als ganzbaren Kompromiss, nur die Lüfter noch einmal zu vermessen, am besten am Kühlkörper montiert, muss aber nicht sein. Das machen die meisten Boards automatisch und man bekommt dann z.B. so eine Kurve:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...he-fuma-doppelturmkuehler-der-analyse.html#3a

Dann kann man mit den beiden vorhandenen Werten Kühlleistung und Krach bei 12V gut abschätzen, wie leise man den Kühler bekommt.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Vielen Dank für diesen Test, der hilft mir schon sehr, da ich mir meinen eigenen PC zusammenbauen möchte. Nun habe ich da schon einen Favoriten rauslesen können der auch auf meiner Liste steht


----------



## Jarafi (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

HOla, ich komme den IDeen gerne nach, dauert aber etwas 

LG


----------



## skyboo (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Ich habe bei meinem Bruder im Rechner einen X5650 samt OC unter einem Raijintek Themis Black installiert - der ist auch ganz in Ordnung.

Aber cool hier mal einen Vergleich der ganzen Budget-Kühler von einem User zu finden, danke!


----------



## Jarafi (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*



skyboo schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem Bruder im Rechner einen X5650 samt OC unter einem Raijintek Themis Black installiert - der ist auch ganz in Ordnung.
> 
> Aber cool hier mal einen Vergleich der ganzen Budget-Kühler von einem User zu finden, danke!



Danke dir! LG


----------



## Strokekilla (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

sehr schöner Beitrag und mein Xilence ist auch dabei, danke Dir !!


----------



## Jarafi (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Bitteschön  LG


----------



## Pitcher2k6 (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Sehr schöner Test.

Ich hatte den Inter-Tech Argus SU-210 auch zum Testen da und war erstaunt.  Ein Geheimtipp.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Schön, dass du ein paar Exoten dabei hattest. Wie gewohnt top


----------



## Jarafi (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Danke euch! Ja der Inter-Tech hat mich auch überrascht.

LG


----------



## xyyyx (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Immer gut das auch mal Budget-Hardware geteste wird, dafür schon mal danke.
Ich wollte nur mal anmerken, ich habe neulich den AMD Wraith Prism auf einem 2700x verbaut, und war von dem kleinen Kühler doch überrascht. Auch dieser kann leise. Die Drehzahlen  und Temperaturen waren bei offenem Gehäuse wesentlich höher als bei geschlossenen Gehäuse. Da merkt man dann was eine gut Gehäusebelüftung bewirken kann( 3x 120mm Deepcool RGB Einlasslüfter, 3x120mm Deepcool RGB Auslasslüfer, in einem alten Corsair Spec 03).
Das Ganze System ist auf leise eingestellt und die Geräuschkulisse ist von nahezu unhörbar bis etwas Rauschen einzustufen.   Der Boost wird beim Zocken auch gut gehalten. Also reicht die Kühlleistung des AMD allemal aus.


----------



## Ceigor (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Danke, lese deine Tests immer gern. 
Aber hier vermisse ich den Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced den du ja schon unter
[Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen? begutachtet hast. Von derP/L würde er auch hier passen.


----------



## Jarafi (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Vielen Dank, da stimme ich Dir zu, Aber zu der Zeit mit der IDee des Roundups war noch nciht ganz der Preisrahmen klar.
Daher sind einige drin und einige nicht. 

Aber ich nehme mir das natürlich alles mit! 

LG


----------



## Poulton (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Danke für den Test von günstigen Kühlern. Der InterTech Argus SU-210 und Thermaltake Contact Silent 12 scheinen, mit Ausnahme des Lüfters, 1:1 das gleiche Modell wie so mancher Chinakühler aus der Bucht zu sein, die für ein Budget-Review auch nicht uninteressant wären.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Umso erstaunter bin ich über das Abschmeiden des einen oder anderen kleinen Kraftzwerg.


Bzgl.  Abschneiden: Manchmal wirkt ein anderer Lüfter auch Wunder. Ich war  selbst erstaunt was sich aus den alten AMD Boxed-Kühler mit Heatpipes  rausholen lässt, wenn man den 75mm Brüller entfernt und mittels  Kabelbinder einen normalen 4€ 92mm Lüfter draufschnallt.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*



Poulton schrieb:


> Danke für den Test von günstigen Kühlern. Der InterTech Argus SU-210 und Thermaltake Contact Silent 12 scheinen, mit Ausnahme des Lüfters, 1:1 das gleiche Modell wie so mancher Chinakühler aus der Bucht zu sein, die für ein Budget-Review auch nicht uninteressant wären.
> 
> 
> Bzgl.  Abschneiden: Manchmal wirkt ein anderer Lüfter auch Wunder. Ich war  selbst erstaunt was sich aus den alten AMD Boxed-Kühler mit Heatpipes  rausholen lässt, wenn man den 75mm Brüller entfernt und mittels  Kabelbinder einen normalen 4€ 92mm Lüfter draufschnallt.



Auch dazu kommt bald was , Danke dir für deinen Kommi.

LG


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*



Jarafi schrieb:


> InterTech Argus SU-210
> [...] Bei LGA115x einfach mit einer Backplate verschraubt


Sicher dass der damit verschraubt wird und nicht mittels der AMD Klammerhalterung draufgeschnallt wird?
https://www.inter-tech.de/media/widgetkit/5_accessories-a5dbfafbc72156581e49297083eb4a41.jpg

Wobei diese Halterungen, die man je nach Ausführung für zwischen 1,50 und 2,50€ in der Bucht hinterhergeworfen bekommt, außerordentlich praktisch sind. Damit kann man so manchen Kühler, z.B. ältere Xigmatek, EKL Alpenföhn oder Zalman (selbst Vollkupferboliden in Form des CNPS7500Cu und CNPS7700Cu) noch auf aktuelle Intel-Sockel bringen. Auch der oben getestete Be Quiet Pure Rock Slim passt auf die Halterung.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*



Poulton schrieb:


> Sicher dass der damit verschraubt wird und nicht mittels der AMD Klammerhalterung draufgeschnallt wird?
> https://www.inter-tech.de/media/widgetkit/5_accessories-a5dbfafbc72156581e49297083eb4a41.jpg
> 
> Wobei diese Halterungen, die man je nach Ausführung für zwischen 1,50 und 2,50€ in der Bucht hinterhergeworfen bekommt, außerordentlich praktisch sind. Damit kann man so manchen Kühler, z.B. ältere Xigmatek, EKL Alpenföhn oder Zalman (selbst Vollkupferboliden in Form des CNPS7500Cu und CNPS7700Cu) noch auf aktuelle Intel-Sockel bringen. Auch der oben getestete Be Quiet Pure Rock Slim passt auf die Halterung.



Hey Poulton,
könnte man damit auch die erste Generation des EKL Alpenföhn  GroßClockners auf den Sockel 1155 (SandyBridge) bringen?
Hat das Kit einen Namen nach dem man suchen kann oder hast du da einen Beispiellink?


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Wenn es wirklich die erste Version ist, die für Sockel 775 auch mit so einer Halterung kam, ja.
https://www.technic3d.com/thumbnails/1600/900/article/pics/668/ekl_006.jpg

Beispiellinks:
Version 1, ohne Verschraubung mit einer Backplate, sondern nur mit solchen Push-Pin-ähnlichen: Desktop 3in1 CPU Cooler Fan bracket heatsink Holder Base For 1150  1155 1156  | eBay
Version 2, mit Verschraubung mit einer Backplate und auch Sockel 20xx kompatibel: CPU Cooler Fan bracket heatsink Holder for 2011/1155/1150/1156/1366 Socket  liB0  | eBay
Version 3, seltsam anmutende Kombination aus V1 und V2. Nicht S2011 kompatibel: CPU Kuehlkoerper Luefter Halterung Halter Sockel fuer Intel 1150 1155 1366  | eBay

Ich würde Version 2 nehmen.
Habe Version 1 und 2 auch hier liegen. V1 würde ich nur für leichtere Kühler, die nicht groß aufbauen nehmen. Achja: Scythe mit VTMS passen definitiv nicht. Aber da genügt auch ein Anruf in Hamburg mit anschließender Mail und man bekommt sein Montagematerial.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade das du in dem anderen Thread den gebracht hast: Inter-Tech Montage-Kit, Befestigung'/'Montage gelb'/'schwarz
Interessant. Gleich mal notiert.


----------



## Jarafi (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Servus,

das ist eine Meischung aus Kunststoffrahmen und AMD-Halterung, ist gefixt, Danke dir.

LG


----------



## Shinobi82 (4. März 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Tolles round-up. Welche dieser Lüfter kann man denn bei AMD in Richtung des Luftstroms betreiben?


----------



## Jarafi (4. März 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Alle, außer dem Pure Rock Slim.

Viele Grüße


----------



## poiu (7. April 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Mega Roundup  Überraschung für mich ist der Argus


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (13. April 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Sehr schön gemacht, Jarafi!  Auf der Suche nach einem Kühler unter 140 mm Höhe für einen Freund bin ich auch bereits auf den Spartan gestoßen. Ansonsten wurde die Luft da schon dünn. Sehr praktisch, dass Du einige solcher Modelle hier mit abgedeckt hast.


----------



## Jarafi (14. April 2020)

*AW: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.*

Danke euch! Freut mich sehr, wenn der kleine Test hilft. Viele Grüße


----------



## Systemcrash (22. März 2021)

Das Review hat auch mir weitergeholfen 

Ich hoffe es kommt mal wieder eins mit Budget-Kühlern bis um die 30€. Wie @SchwarzerQuader suche ich auch eher kompakte Kühler für nicht so breite PC-Gehäuse.


----------

